# Bugs, Gremlins, Haints & Ghosts In The Machine Survey



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2016)

I haven't had many gremlins lately, but Woody (one of my test accounts) just got an email about 5 minutes ago letting me know that Marc replied to a conversation I started with him and Scott. It's supposed to work that way, but the problem is that the conversation was started March the 6th. 

Please reply to the poll and if you reply that you are still having issues, make a comment and be specific about your problems. 

Off topic is allowed but only as part of your serious reply - so I don't have to wade through pages to see the actual problems. Hopefully we won't have many though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 17, 2016)

All clear here


----------



## DKMD (Mar 17, 2016)

I wouldn't know a haint if it bit me... Things seem fine here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 17, 2016)

I can't scroll through the smily list when I click on it. Also when I go to type a reply it seems to try and load again from the blue line I see up top and jams things up for a minute. All on mobile not desktop.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hmm....I'm so sneaky, even I don't know what I'm doing when I do it...

But seriously...I get late notifications, but not like yours. Most of em are at the most a day late....but since I updated my gmail account it's been better...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I can't scroll through the smily list when I click on it. Also when I go to type a reply it seems to try and load again from the blue line I see up top and jams things up for a minute. All on mobile not desktop.



On my iphone the smiley list hidden behind the pop-up keyboard. I have to scroll the side of the forum itself to bring up the smilies. Did you try that? 

I don't understand the blue line prob you're having. Please get a screenshot next time it happens.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 17, 2016)

Normally I can hide the keyboard and scroll through the smileys. 

Another one and it's really the only one that bothers me to be honest is I can't scroll through my replys. 

Say I type a long reply and try to finger back up to the top to make sure I'm not repeating myself. Lol. I can't. Its once I get past what I've already wrote that's it unless i erase it. And start again.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 17, 2016)

In that image I can't go back up past what I wrote.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 17, 2016)

I did just have it out big time with some middle eastern folks who called me with an IRS scheme the other day... Said some nasty things about a them a goat and what not... Maybe they got me all screwed up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I wouldn't know a haint if it bit me...



Haints are restless spirits of the dead who, for whatever reason, have not moved on from this world. It's a deep south term for ghosts. Since you're from the semi-north states of Are Kansas and Oki Homie you wouldn't be hip to it. Haints can't bite you they are only in the spirit form. While they can cross over into our world sometimes, they aren't of flesh and blood so you're safe from ever needing stitches, or worse, your own services. You might need a shrink though if one ever gets a boner to haunt you . . . .

In the upper south like SENC for example it's a term used to describe the color of paint on a porch ceiling. That should tell you how screwed up they are. They even call meat soaked in vinegar . . . . BARBECUE!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Normally I can hide the keyboard and scroll through the smileys.
> 
> Another one and it's really the only one that bothers me to be honest is I can't scroll through my replys.
> 
> ...



You have a droid?


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 17, 2016)

I think so. Lol. LG G4.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2016)

It looks like you're using the Wood Barter theme. If so that is probably your problem. Switch to WBv2 and I bet they go away.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 17, 2016)

I will need some pointers on how to do that switch please. 

And how do you say that Haints word? Hay nts?


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 17, 2016)

Retract that infound it


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 17, 2016)

Try some smilies. 

It works!!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 17, 2016)

And wow it looks a lot different!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I will need some pointers on how to do that switch please.
> 
> And how do you say that Haints word? Hay nts?



Like this:

hay + paints with a silent p of course. 

Probably the same as how you typed it. My granny used to say it. Lots of old timers still use the term here so quite a few young folks still use it too.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> And wow it looks a lot different!



I don't care for it as much but I use it on my phone also because it works so much better. Have you noticed that the header is no longer stuck and you have a LOT more space?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes the header not following me is awesome! Lol. 

Man I feel like I've stumbled into something totally new now! Haha

Thanks for the help!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Man I feel like I've stumbled into something totally new now!



You have!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 18, 2016)

A lot of times when someone "mentions" me in a post I don't get notified even though they tagged me with the @Tony.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2016)

Tony said:


> A lot of times when someone "mentions" me in a post I don't get notified even though they tagged me with the @Tony.



I'm sure it is a guess on your part but could you quantify it best you can? Do you think you fail to get notices 50% of the time or 10% of the time etc.? 

Asking about failure rate not delivery rate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 18, 2016)

Probably half the time.


----------



## SENC (Mar 18, 2016)

Haint blue is still a pretty common porch ceiling color in the Carolinas and Georgia. It is also a fairly common color for painting thresholds on exterior doorways (and you'll find it once in a while on window sills). All called such because of the belief that haints wouldn't cross over such a threshold or under such a roof, and so they protect the occupants of the house from being haunted by the haints (most say haint is a derivative of haunt, or vice versa). Haint blue doesnt seem to be a particular blue - I've seen it look like sky blue to ocean blue to a blue-gray - but mostly on the brighter side of the light blue spectrum.



Kevin said:


> Haints are restless spirits of the dead who, for whatever reason, have not moved on from this world. It's a deep south term for ghosts. Since you're from the semi-north states of Are Kansas and Oki Homie you wouldn't be hip to it. Haints can't bite you they are only in the spirit form. While they can cross over into our world sometimes, they aren't of flesh and blood so you're safe from ever needing stitches, or worse, your own services. You might need a shrink though if one ever gets a boner to haunt you . . . .
> 
> In the upper south like SENC for example it's a term used to describe the color of paint on a porch ceiling. That should tell you how screwed up they are. They even call meat soaked in vinegar . . . . BARBECUE!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2016)

You see what he did there guys? He gave us a very informative history lesson about the color of paint in Southeast North Carolina and how it is used for warding off haints so we would forget the fact that he did not address that nasty concoction they call barbecue. 

Henry might be sneaky but he's no dummy.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Mar 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You see what he did there guys? He gave us a very informative history lesson about the color of paint in Southeast North Carolina and how it is used for warding off haints so we would forget the fact that he did not address that nasty concoction they call barbecue.
> 
> Henry might be sneaky but he's no dummy.


(Real) barbecue, as any good Southerner knows, comes from a pig. Those above the Mason Dixon, and west of the Mississippi, later started applying the term to certain cow byproducts. Of course, one can barbecue (verb) any type of meat (or veggie for that matter), but that doesn't make the result worthy of being called barbecue (noun).

As Kevin hints, I'm partial to eastern NC barbecue - pulled pork with a vinegar-based pepper sauce. There are also ketchup-based and mustard-based sauces - as well as dry rubs (Memphis and Kentucky). Alabama even has a mayo-based sauce. All are real barbecue because they come from pigs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Like this:
> 
> hay + paints with a silent p of course.
> 
> Probably the same as how you typed it. My granny used to say it. Lots of old timers still use the term here so quite a few young folks still use it too.




 
I remember this series as a kid.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2016)

SENC said:


> (Real) barbecue, as any good Southerner knows, comes from a pig. Those above the Mason Dixon, and west of the Mississippi, later started applying the term to certain cow byproducts. Of course, one can barbecue (verb) any type of meat (or veggie for that matter), but that doesn't make the result worthy of being called barbecue (noun).
> 
> As Kevin hints, I'm partial to eastern NC barbecue - pulled pork with a vinegar-based pepper sauce. There are also ketchup-based and mustard-based sauces - as well as dry rubs (Memphis and Kentucky). Alabama even has a mayo-based sauce. All are real barbecue because they come from pigs.



Well whatever floats yer boat Henry. I's jes ribbin ya har har. It's pretty much whatever we're brought up on. I do like pulled pork we just dont "season" with the same stuff y'all do. We mostly use vinegar to pickle with, clean with, and disenfect with but we fon't like to use it on our meat. To each his own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 18, 2016)

I hope I didn't come off as offended - I'm a bit worn out after a busy week. I actually enjoy the bbq debate and have it not infrequently with a few S Texas rubes I call friends.

Now, can we get back to the thread topic you so hoped wouldn't get derailed? My big problem is the @Tclem haint that is still posting nonsense on this site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2016)

No I didnt take anything away at all like that Henry I know it's all in good fun. Sittin behind these screens and phones so far away it's easy to poke fun at each other, but if I ever find myself in your camp and you're fixing the vittles I know I would woof down and enjoy every tasty scrap you might throw at me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 18, 2016)

Can you barbecue a haint? Does it turn some vague shade of blue? What's that got to do with boogers? Why would anyone put mayonnaise on a blue barbequed haint other than to cover up the taste of booger?

This thread is really confusing...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Can you barbecue a haint?




I'm not sure, but I can say that barbecuing a leprechaun is second nature to some folk . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------

